# Getting to run with the Big Dawgs now. Need some advise - new from Kentucky



## workoutchamp (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I met a commercial smoker pit producer at a food show - super guy with a super product (anon).  He told me KY isn't a "popular" Q state - and after trying to find Q joints, I have to agree - they are hard to find here in the Bluegrass State.  HOWEVER, no one asked me!  I am a Q hound - love TX dry rub style the best so far, but it's hard to find bad Q - just some's better than others, right?

I started with an El Cheapo Brinkman, then to a GOSM - actually love it, but it is impossible to get mine hot enough and to hold the heat.  Its good to around 185-200, but that makes for some rubbery pastrami - even after 10 hrs.

I am ready to order a big rig now and would LOVE some input from you experts out here in SMF land.

I want to use it myself for weekends and may even do an event for a friend.  I also have a need to cook for 200 at a time several times a year, plus I am thinking of perhaps renting it out to good buddies.  

1 - Am I being a dreamer here for thinking this?
2 - What would you all suggest?  Budget is around $4k +/-

Thanks in advance - this info is invaluable to me.

Best, Brad

PS - if anyone needs any KY Bourbon advise - I may be your man!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome I can't answer your questions but I'm sure somebody that can will be around shortly. Check out some of the smoker pages and see what you come up with


----------



## kookie (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to smf.............Lots of great info here.........Check some of the posts, lots of mods for the GOSM and the ECB..............Also lots of posts on the big rigs, like the langs and such.............


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Brad and welcome to the SMF. Michigan isn't exactly considered to be a Q mecca but we have quite a few members here that kick out some great Q. 4k is a pretty good budget and sounds like you might want to think about a towable for the big smokes your doing.


Lou


----------



## richtee (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, Brad. It's kind of tough to nail down a choice with that info, but is sounds like you want to look into a medium size towable. Lang as some of the best around, and Klose pits are highly recommended as well. Lots of custom builders around... do some searching and come back with some specific questions and we might be of more assistance.

Enjoy!


----------



## bassman (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Brad!  There are some folks here that have experience in the big smokers.  I'm sure they'll be along shortly.  As far as your GOSM, it doesn't sound right to not be able to get higher temps.  It's similar to my Smoke Vault and I can crank it up to 350 or more if desired.       Keith


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

There are many good pits that can handle what you are looking for in the price range you mentioned with Lang's being the most popular (in the South anyhow).


----------



## capt dan (Apr 3, 2008)

I love my mobile 60( Lang), but I could never feed 200 off of it at one time without doing a bunch of pre-cooking. The  84 probably would get ya close. Meadow creek has a 250 thats just as nice, and has some other  nice features. The Klose pits are nice, but you won't get much in a towable for 4 k with them.  Diamond Plate has a  unique design, and that may be what you are  lookin for, but I am not sure on their prices. I'll see if  I can get ya a few links!

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 3, 2008)

here ya go! Whew, that was fast!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Acme Custom BBQ grills and pits* 
Friendswood, TX 
http://www.acmewelding.com/BBQ.html 

*Austin National Smoker Company* 
Noblesville, IN 
http://www.austinnationalsmokers.com 
Pits made from New steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 
Specializing in rotisserie barbecue pit smokers 

*BBQ Pits by Klose* 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.bbqpits.com 

*BBQ Pits and Smokers* 
Cedar Park, Texas 
http://www.bbqpits.biz/index.html 

*Big Drum Smokers* 
Rocky Richmond 
Naples, NC 
http://groups.msn.com/BigDrumSmoker-BDS 
New steel drum construction, various sizes 

*Big Jims Custom BBQ pits* 
http://www.bigjim.freeservers.com/smokers.html 
Propane tank smokers 


*Cattle King BBQ Pits* 
Family Owned & Operated 
Fred L. Voigt 
New Braunfels, Texas 
http://www.angelfire.com/tx3/RigWelders/CK.html 

*Cookers and Grills* 
Watkinsville, GA 
http://www.cookersandgrills.com 
Reverse Flow, new propane tank construction 
Backyard/Comp/Catering 

*D Wiley BBQ Pits* 
Buda, Texas 
http://myjobisthepits.com 
New propane tanks 

*Davis Smokers and Grills* 
Glennville, GA 
http://www.davissmokersandgrills.homestead.com 

*Diamond Plate Products* 
Ballinger, Texas 
http://diamondplateproducts.com 
Makes full Custom BBQ pits from new steel tanks 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

*Detroit Grill King* 
Detroit, MI 
http://www.detroitgrillking.com 

*Gator Pits of Texas* 
Houston, Texas 
http://gatorpit.net 
Makes full custom BBQ pits from steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 
Pit accessories 
Excellent customer service 

*Grillnsmoke bbq smokers* 
Laredo, Texas 
http://www.grillnsmoke.com/Page_1.php 
Custom smokers 

Holstein Manufacturing 
Holstein, Iowa 
http://www.holsteinmfg.com 
Very large range of grills and smokers 

*Horizon Smokers* 
Perry, OK 
http://www.hightide.com/horizon2/products.html 

*Jedmaster Cookers* 
McCalla, Al 
http://www.jedmaster.com 

*JR Enterprises* 
Dewitt, Arkansas 
http://www.jrenterprises.com 

*KCK BBQ Smokers* 
Kansas City, KS 
http://www.kck.com 

*L&R Custom BBQ Pits* 
Stephenville, TX 
http://www.lrbbqpits.com 

*Lang Smoker Cookers* 
Nahunta, GA 
http://www.pigroast.com 
Pits made from new propane tanks 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

*Lone Star Welding* 
Richmond, TX 
http://www.lswelding.net/index.html 
Custom BBQ pits with some interesting art add ons 

*LONE STAR 
Custom Pits & Grills, Inc 
Humble, Texas 
www.lonestarcustompits.com 
Custom BBQ Pits 

Long Horn BBQ pits 
Uvalde, Texas 
Available at Factory Direct BBQ Pits and Smokers Cedar Park, Texas 
http://www.bbqpits.biz/index.html 

Lyfe Tyme - BBQ Pits 
Uvalde, Texas 
http://www.lyfetyme.com 
Manufactured pits with some customizing available 
Pits made from New steel pipe including uprights 
Makes full custom mobile pits 

Meadow Creek Welding 
New Holland, PA 
http://www.meadowcreekbbq.com/Welcome.html 

Olalla Smokers $ Grills of Olalla 
Chuck Senn 
4345 SE Burley-Olalla Rd. 
Olalla, WA. 98359 
Phone: 253/ 857-4420 

Old Country BBQ Pits 
Laredo ,Texas 
http://www.bbquepits.com 
Mass Produced old style BBQ pits 

Peoria Custom Cookers 
Peoria, Illinois 
http://www.peoriacustomcookers.com 
Backyard and mobile pits. Rolled plate construction. 

Pits by Jambo 
Jamie Geer Phone 817-572-7631 home, cell 817-822-1689 
Hand made one at a time with incredible attention to detail. These are the pits used with great success by Johnny Trig of the Smoking Triggers, Uncle Earnie and Jamie and his Buckwheat Express team. 

Pits by JJ 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.pitsbyjj.com 
Makes full custom BBQ pits from steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Pitts and Spitts 
Houston, Texas 
http://pittsandspitts.com 
Pits made from New steel plate and stainless steel 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Quality Grills 
Detroit, MI 
http://www.qualitygrills.com 
Huge custom mobile pits 

Real Grill 
West Palm Beach, Florida 
http://www.realgrill.com 
New propane tank smoker/grills 

Southern Yankee Bar-B-Q 
Anderson, IN 
http://www.sybbq.com 
Makes full custom BBQ pits from steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

SWS Superior Welding Service - Southwest Smoker 
North Little Rock, AR 
http://www.southwestsmoker.com 
Pits made from New steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Tejas Smokers 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.tejassmokers.com 
Well engineered production backyard smokers and grills 
New 1/4" steel plate construction 
Great selection of outdoor cooking gear and accessories for your smoker 
Great customer service 

The Good One- Goodwin Enterprises 
Burns, KS 
http://www.thegood-one.com 

TMP BBQ Pits 
Midland, Texas 
http://www.gotmp.com/bbqpits.htm 

Tucker Cookers 
Memphis, Tennessee 
http://www.tuckercooker.com 
Very nice mobile smoker/grills 

Western Rebel BBQ Pits 
Chino Hills, California 
For more information call 909-994-5826 
Out of this World BBQ Products 
Distrbutor for Western Rebel BBQ pits 
http://www.outofthisworldbbq.com/index.html*


----------



## k5yac (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome... nice to see ya!


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 3, 2008)

Holy Smoker Man!  Now that's some help - now that clears it all up!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will peruse - looks like old Ben Lang is in the running for sure.  I noticed the Meadow Creek has that cool V drain to send the grease running to one end/drain valve area I assume.  Do the Lang's have that?

Capt - I have a partner/smoked food lover in Plainwell - he does a lot of biz in Kazoo.

Thanks for all this guys!  I have pictures, so I will be posting some of my fun.

Brad  -  again, the offer is out there for Bourbon lessons - anytime.


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, the Lang 84 has a V in the drip pan. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Talked to Ben again today.

Brad


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad to have ya!  Can't help ya much on them big rigs, others will though I'm sure.  Now for your GOSM, you got a problem somewhere, that rig should have no troubles gettin to temp.  I've got one and run 225*-250* with the dial set between low and medium.  

Look at your burner and make sure you have a nice blue flame with just yellow tips all the way around it, might have some spots that are plugged.  Maybe turn that control knob back and forth a few times to make sure it is not sticky with some sort of debris.

In cool weather, it can be hard to get LP to flash off into gas, but these rigs are not using enough fuel for that to be a problem.  Somthing is up that you are not getting a higher temp.  

Check your hose to make sure it is not kinked or flattened out somewhere.  Could be as simple as a dirty burner.  Let us know if anything helps out.  Course, this is all assumin you got a gasser!


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 5, 2008)

OK, I took the thing apart this morning - what a [email protected]# mess!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The blue flame with tiny yellow tips is correct - that is optimum clean burn.  There is no air control, so I have to increase the size of the orifice a TINY bit.

So I felt the orifice may be a little clogged.  A big paper clip should be about the right size, so a tiny bit larger may work better.  I took one of those "lettered" sized drill bits and made the orifice a micro bit bigger - too big.

Tons of yellow (carbon) which makes everything black. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So what does a red blooded man do?  Sends his wife to WalMart in her pick up truck of course, "honey, go buy me another smoker - FAST" we are now 2 hrs behind. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They are only $99 bucks now - great.  Mine was wonderful for 3, 4 maybe 5 yrs!  Mine was made in Arkansas and was about 150.  now they are from China - I'd rather pay the extra 50 bucks - big difference in quality and the old one is a little bigger.

I am not going to chuck this one, anyone know where I can buy parts?

Film - and brisket at 11 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brad


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 5, 2008)

If you can get the orifice out...(threaded in??)...U should be able to get another one at any appliance repair shop.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## smokinit (Apr 5, 2008)

The lang 84 should fit your bill for the 200 people mark I use one in catering myself. There is more work involved in using a stick burner but they are great fun. If getting your rest is more your thing that insulated cabinet smokers work great. Check them out www.backwoods-smoker.com I use both so feel free to use me and abuse me


----------



## bertjo44 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome Brad. Sounds like you are getting good info. I have a GOSM and have no problems with the temp. Does yours have vents on each side. My dad was looking for one and said he saw one with no vents, I said stay away. They could be easily added if this is the problem.


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 7, 2008)

Eric,

I will post a photo here to show why I like my GOSM, so I think I am going to just convert it to wood.

Yes, I had the orifice out, but I really humped the monkey drilling it oversized.  I can't imagine I went over .040" - made a "carbon"ic difference.

Wood - here I come!


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 7, 2008)

Smokinit,

I checked out the insulated cookers - they look great.

I am really looking forward to the Lang's arrival.

Thanks for the input and I will be getting back to you - thanks for the offer.

Brad


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 7, 2008)

Bert,

Ok, here's the deal.  My (now obviously old) GOSM has two vents on the side, made completely different than the new ones and is heavier than he## is old school - and that is why I think I'm going to play with it to keep it going.

The new burners will fit my old GOSM, but I have to look into IF I can get parts - if anyone knows here, I am all ears.

So I am battling the old GOSM for an hour, my wife goes and gets me a new one - now I am cooking on two new GOSMs - totally different than my old one and new to me.  Here are some pics








It doesn't look that much bigger, but it is.  Here is the interior - 







So everyone is used to the look of the interior, but the chip box is sillily small, hence the "cliff hangers".  Note the huge yellow tips, but no carbon black-ness.  Hmmmm.  Now, let's compare the old one - 







HUGE difference.  See the vents on the side - I am not sure whether these are to be open, closed or --- I do the safe thing and go in the middle.  I can fit a TON of Q on these racks - plus the top rack, I can put 2 rib racks on and put St. Louis style up there (not full ribs from Walmart, but baby backs or St. Louis).  2 racks one in front of the other.

The new burners are a BLESSING to work with - the cabinet is a bit small now since I am spoiled, but we had some GOOD Q!

Country style pork ribs (not real ribs, but dang, they are always good). $2.19/lb
Chicken Quarters - 10lb bag, $4.70





NOTE - see "healthy" vitamin water and a bottle of Makers in the same pic 











2 racks of ribs
2 pastramis
2 lbs of Beer Brats

Pastramis and ribs 6 hrs
Chicken and country style ribs 4 hrs
brats 2 hrs

The reason Pam is so happy - she brought home-made Caramel Pear Martinis - whoa - now this is a yummy time.






Brad


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 7, 2008)

BTW, for 99 bucks, these GOSMs are a [email protected]# bargain.  I've turned .47 cents a pound chicken or corned beef into pastrami or.... into killer Q so many times I can't even count over the years.


----------



## buttmuncher (Apr 7, 2008)

Kentucky not a Q state??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Where are you located, You should try "the world famous Moonlite BBQ" in Owensboro (kentucky is credited with starting Mutton BBQ), and here in Bowling Green there are at least 8 BBQ joints even the local country store in Hadley has 2 Large commercial smokers.
Owensboro has a BBQ Fest every year in May and B.G. has "Balloons, Tunes, & BBQ" every fall. (Jason Aldean was here in 06).


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 7, 2008)

Mr. Muncher,

I have been to BG and been to Smokey Bones- dang good - not Dave's Famous, but it will do.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You know I have never been to Moonlite - I hear it is some sort of mecca.

I am in the Bluegrass region and we actually had a Dave's go out of bidness - hard to believe, huh?

Thanks for the fest tips - I have never been to one, sounds like I need to for sure.

Are there any good sites out there to give Q Fest schedules?  Any suggestions on which one/s to go to?

Brad


----------

